# BPS Lockup



## Oleduckhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

I have two BPS shotguns-one is a 12gua the other is 20. The 12 is an older model with the magazine cut-off. The 12 occasionally locks up after firing a round (more frequently when shooting 3" ammo), the 20 has never locked-up.
One of my friends has experienced the same thing with his BPS 12gua.
Anybody else have this trouble? If so, what did you do about it?
Several gunsmiths have looked at it-no answers.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Been shooting various BPS's for about 24 years and never experienced this...

Maybe the chamber is rough and needs to be polished? That would not be characteristic of a Browning firearm, but I suppose anything is possible.
That's what I would look at first...


----------



## Oleduckhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

That was the first thing I thought of-or possibly a plastic build up just ahead of the chamber-no luck.
Here's what I think--there must be some sort of a 'disconnector' that locks the bolt closed until the gun is fired, then releases so you can work the slide and eject the spent shell. I think that 'disconnector' is failing to release on occassion.
thanks for your interest in my problem. I'm glad you are not experiencing the same thing. The BPS is really a fine gun, with a silky smooth action. It was my favorite duck gun, but I have since switched to a Rem 11-87.
I'd really like to spend my last duck hunting years with the pump, however.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

In that case,If it were me I would ship it to Browning and have them give it the once over. The have great customer service...


----------



## driggy (Apr 26, 2005)

I have a friend that experienced it. Best we could tell is maybe the chamber is rusted a little, since it is not chromed. Take a chamber brush and give it a good cleaning. Also I've only noticed it in older BPS's. Is your older or new?


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

I think you're on the right track with the trigger link disconnect. If there was a problem with the shell and bore it would do it all the time. Next time it happens, press your ear to the action and then apply forward pressure to the forearm. If you hear a faint click you'll know the disconnect just released set. If I'm not mistaken all these parts are in the trigger mechanism so maybe a simple removal of the trigger assemble and a good wash would solve the problem. Other than that as advised already by others, sending it to Browning would be the better choice.


----------



## Oleduckhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Great advice. Thanks for the tip


----------



## joespiek (Nov 25, 2003)

I'd say like others have is the chamber needs to be polished.
if i look into mine I can tell its getting a bit rusty in there (19 year old gun)
sometimes some of the higher energy shells, or older dirty found on the pickup floor shells will stick and hang up.

get a wire brush and polish the chamber, worked for me. keep it with you on hunting trips because once the rusting starts it will always reappear at the worst possible times


----------



## 12guns (Jul 14, 2007)

Hey guys, I'm new here and love the site! 
I grew up working at a gun store in Arkansas for about 8 years and have seen almost every problem you could imagine. I also shoot a bps 12 gauge. To diagnose the problem, we need to know how it's jamming. Is it double feeding from the magazine? As mentioned, clean the hell out of the chamber w/ steel wool on a cleaning rod, in a drill, then ensure the gun is clean. Then let us know exactly how it's jaming. Good luck!


----------



## Oleduckhunter (Jun 29, 2007)

Not jamming at all-it fails to unlock after it is fired

I have recently stripped it completely and flushed it out ( the receiver) with a pressurized solvent, then soaked the trigger mechanism in gasoline. Found considerable gunk in the trigger mech.

Anxious to try it out.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## 12guns (Jul 14, 2007)

Oleduckhunter said:


> Not jamming at all-it fails to unlock after it is fired
> 
> I have recently stripped it completely and flushed it out ( the receiver) with a pressurized solvent, then soaked the trigger mechanism in gasoline. Found considerable gunk in the trigger mech.
> 
> ...


If that's the case, First things first, like has already been said, clean the s^&* out of the chamber. That's always been a problem area, maybe w/ the good cleaning and a polished chamber, it will work.


----------

